# A0 Bonelle plans



## jumps4 (May 30, 2012)

hello
here is a set of plans for a bonelle tool grinder i found on the internet
It is beyond my skills and needs at this time but may be a good project for some of you guys
these plans can be converted to dxf 
steve


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 30, 2012)

Neat project, and you're right, it does look a little "involved".  I've got it saved though and it's on my "future projects" list now!

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## jumps4 (May 30, 2012)

when i get my wood shop moved I may start on a set of patterns to cast a lot of these parts. one day i'm going to build it even if i dont need it. there is a build thread for this I have seen.
steve


----------

